# VA Medical Foster Home Program



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

My husband and I are currently getting the ball rolling on this. Average rate paid to the caregiver is $1500.00 a month per veteran. A home can have up to 3 veterans in the home. Rate of pay goes up with the more care a veteran needs, up to $3000.00 a month, for a completely bedridden, incontinent individual.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Contact the Medical Foster Home Program Coordinator at your local VA

Download a Brochure.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The program offers a safe, long-term, home-like environment and an economical housing alternative for veterans who are unable to remain in their own homes because of health issues.

*Medical Foster Home Environment:*
-Private / semi-private room
-Variety of relationships
-24-hour supervision
-Flexibility in daily routine
-Permanent home
-Safeguards against abuse
-Signed contract between Medical Foster Home caregiver and the veteran, family, or legal representative
-Possibility for pets
-Keeps the veteran in a safe and healing home setting
-Provides long-term healthcare
-Offers personal care in the community
-Offers assisted living that is more affordable to veterans
-Meets the increasing demand for long-term care services
-Offers access to the Home Based Primary Care Team, including an Advanced Registered Nurse Practitioner, Nurse, Social Worker, Dietician, Psychologist, and Therapist

*Medical Foster Home (MFH) Program requirements for Homes:*
-Must be owned or rented by the caregiver, and the home must be the caregiver's actual place of residence
-Be located, designed, equipped, and maintained to provide a home-like environment, safe care, and supervision for residents
-Must be inspected by the Home Based Primary Care team and by the VA safety personnel
-Meet all state and local licensure requirements and regulations, including construction, fire, maintenance, and sanitation regulations
-Meet the proper provisions of the most current edition of the National Fire Protection Association Life Safety Code
-Complete an application and have an interview with the MFH Program Coordinator and other staff as needed, be financially stable, and be at least 21 years old
-Have formal or informal experience in patient care
-Have a criminal background check and provide three personal references
-Be physically able to provide the needed care, and have a written backup plan with relief people if unable to provide care
-Be able to tell the Home Based Primary Care team changes in the veteranâs normal appearance, behavior, or health, and be willing to accept and follow the veteranâs treatment plan
-Ensure a friendly and homelike atmosphere within the residence


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't know that this even existed! What a wonderful idea!

DH is a vet, medically discharged due to back injuries while deployed. I think it would be a lovely thing to help other vets who are in worse shape than DH. I wish we had the extra room...


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow!! Cool!! A way to help others in need, especially for those that can't do foster care for children! I sure hope this takes off as I think it would greatly reduce the stress on our Vets. Caution though for those thinking of taking in a war vet... nightmares or possible violence if woken up. Post war issues to keep in mind.
Catherine


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Remember this is REAL work. The money looks good but you will earn every penny! We did therapeutic foster care for 13 years. It wore us out physically, mentally and emotionally. Think it through carefully.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

mabeane said:


> Remember this is REAL work. The money looks good but you will earn every penny! We did therapeutic foster care for 13 years. It wore us out physically, mentally and emotionally. Think it through carefully.


Former foster parent here...be very very sure before you jump in...the older a person is the more set in their ways they can be...lifting on one could lead to a bad back...and you probably have no workers comp for this kind of program...possible damages to your home...allegations...major risks


----------

